# golf in the south & midlands?



## ademac (Jan 15, 2009)

hello all, I'm in Oxford and am willing to travel in any direction for an hour max(ish), which covers a lot of the south & midlands (if meeting halfway). It would be great to meet up with a few forum members, so if anyone wants a round then give me a shout. I can play weekends and if given enough notice I can play weekday's as I'm my own boss. Hopefully hear from someone soon.

Ade


----------



## HTL (Jan 15, 2009)

Always up for a game mate, living in Leatherhead. Its about 1hr 20min for centre of Oxford. Always willing to try new courses and travel. 

Any suggestions????


----------



## flandango (Jan 15, 2009)

Me to, will travel up to around 2 hours if ness.  Only down road from Oxford so just say the word.

Lee


----------



## ademac (Jan 15, 2009)

hello HTL, what are your thoughts on arranging a round for two weeks saturday(31st jan)? we can work out the middle ground, find a club and have a round. let me know if you're up for it and I'll get looking.


----------



## ademac (Jan 15, 2009)

hello HTL, what are your thoughts on arranging a round for two weeks saturday(31st jan)? we can work out the middle ground, find a club and have a round. let me know if you're up for it and I'll get looking.
		
Click to expand...

You too Lee, and anyone else, might have ourselves a fourball!


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

High Wycombe / maidenhead area? Looks about half way for each of us.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds fine to me. Do you know any clubs in that area? I think Homer played Temple near maidenhead the other week? If it looks any good we could give it a go.


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

Im having a mad day at work mate so canâ€™t really do any research, temple has had very mixed reviews on here. 

Homer! Can you recommend a course for us? 

Where do you play? I will sat nav and see how far you areâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm playing badgemore park in Henley on sunday. Not that far from maidenhead area. If it's any good I'll let you know. I play lots of courses but a few favourites are, Kirtlington, Drayton park, Mapledurham & Weston Turville. They're all pretty decent in my opinion. Although I've not been playing all that long so you're standards may be higher?


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

Although I've not been playing all that long so you're standards may be higher?
		
Click to expand...

You aint seen me yet! Will have a look at some courses later and get back to you.


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.wycombeheightsgc.co.uk/

What you think? Am free all weekends apart from this one and the 7th of Feb, so its up to you.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2009)

Although I've not been playing all that long so you're standards may be higher?
		
Click to expand...

You aint seen me yet!
		
Click to expand...

Any good?
http://www.miniaturegolfer.com/drusillas.html


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.wycombeheightsgc.co.uk/

What you think? Am free all weekends apart from this one and the 7th of Feb, so its up to you.
		
Click to expand...

W Heights is alright. Take your climbing gear including oxygen masks - its very aptly named.  Got a feeling it gets quite busy at weekends.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good to me. How about saturday 31st Jan? we'll see if we can get a couple more people for a fourball then we'll book it?  just so you know, I don't have an official h/c, but I play to about h/c 23-24. what standard are you?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2009)

You can book WH online. You get given a 30 minute slot and they tell you your time when you book in.

Would tag along but HID is working so me and the Boy are going to my local range.

If you play you must go for the green on the 18th. You simply must. But watch out for the unseen bunkers near the green!


----------



## flandango (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure i'm free on the 31st if any more info gets thrown around!


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

31st is good for me, need to leave at 4 through so will have to get early tee time, is that OK? 

If it is I will call tomorrow and book a time hopefully around 10:00am 

I play off about 20-24 unofficial (not for long!), so we will have a right old match on our hands! Good times.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

Anytime is fine with me. so is that me, Htl & Flandango? if so we need one more, anyone interested?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked Temple. Its a bit tricky as the fairways slope and the greens are small so accuracy off the tee and on approach shots a must. Apart from the mickey mouse par 3 10th its a pretty fair test of golf.

Wokefield Park in Mortimer (junction 12 M4) is a good course (bit pricey from memory). Bird Hills at Maidenhead ok as far as pay and play courses go. If you are coming as far as Maidenhead you could stay in the car for an extra 15 minutes and play the Downshire at Wokingham. It was rated in the top 10 pay and play courses in the UK a few years back and is a good test. I play it every year during Royal Ascot when my course is down to 12 holes and the crowds make it a nightmare getting in and out of the club.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

If you play you must go for the green on the 18th. You simply must. But watch out for the unseen bunkers near the green!
		
Click to expand...


The scorecard say's it's 344 yds! I don't think I'll make the green somehow!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2009)

But what it doesn't say is that you're standing on top of the hill and the green is about 150 feet below you - very downhill all the way.

To be fair, unless the wind is behind you probably won't reach it. I've made it with a 4 wood downwind and made the front bunker with the driver in the calm.


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

So what you wanna do guys? Stick with High Wycombe or go with Homers suggestion of playing the Downshire? 

Will be booking tomorrow to get us a good tee time.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

I played wokefield park on 27th december, I'm sure it was on 2fore1 as well. It certainly was a fair test of golf! I struggled a bi to be honest, never seen so much sand!   The Downshire sounds great though. If not this time then certainly some time soon!


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

So what you wanna do guys? Stick with High Wycombe or go with Homers suggestion of playing the Downshire? 

Will be booking tomorrow to get us a good tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind mate, you decide and I'll be there.


----------



## flandango (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry guys.  Just remembered i'm taking delivery of my piano on the 31st.  What a bugger!

Maybe next time.


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

OK mate just me and you ademac, unless you fancy a knock about the Downshire? 

I reckon we give the downshire a go mate, will phone up and book tomorrow and PM you with times etc, unless Homer fancies it and I will book for 3.


----------



## ademac (Jan 16, 2009)

Spot on mate. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2009)

I can do the Downshire on the 31st. Only downside is that it does get a bit slow but par for the pay and play course at weekends I guess. Before anyone shoots me down I am not saying all P&P are slow (just so we all know!!!)


----------



## HTL (Jan 16, 2009)

Good stuff that's a 3 ball, come on FUGS! 1 more!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll get it loaded into my SC then if I'm in!


----------



## HTL (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll get it loaded into my SC then if I'm in!
		
Click to expand...

Yes please mate, will be calling them at 10:00am


----------



## HTL (Jan 17, 2009)

Right, can only book 10 days in advance so will call back in the week, but looking good for 10:00am tee off with a round averaging 4 hours, so Mrs HTL is happy ill be back in time for her sisters birthday (yippee! Not!)


----------



## HTL (Jan 21, 2009)

OK lads the 3 of us are booked in for a 10:00am tee time, shall we meet in the car park around 9:30 ish? I will be next to my silver Seat Leon. 

Its Â£23 a round.


----------



## ademac (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds good to me. I'll be arriving in my pink cadillac.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

10.00 at the Downshire. I'll meet you in the pro shop about 9.45


----------



## ademac (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds good to me. I'll be arriving in my pink cadillac.
		
Click to expand...

Only joking, I'll be in my girlfriends black corsa.  .Is there a range there? 
It might be worth me getting there a bit early and hitting a few balls to calm the nerves!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

Decent range with powertee mats and plenty of targets to aim at.


----------



## HTL (Jan 21, 2009)

Nerves? Why? Homer is decent but im proper crap! I might join you in hitting some balls, make myself feel like im pro etc...

I will PM you my mobile number just in case.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2009)

HTL - too kind.

I'll be there on the range not becaue of nerves or to look good but because the mother in law lives a 5 minute drive away so I can go over and get a decent bit of brekkie before we start and will probably need to burn some of it off to get round !!


----------



## ademac (Jan 22, 2009)

Homer, HTL,  Jst a quickie, any idea if there is trolley bans?


----------



## HTL (Jan 22, 2009)

Dont know mate, do you want me to call them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2009)

Give them a call before you set out on 01344 302030

They are usually pretty good about letting trolley's and a lot of the course was built on sandy soil so not too bad drainage although there are a couple of holes that are low lying and so water gathers but generally ok


----------



## ademac (Jan 22, 2009)

It's ok mate I'll give them a ring myself. Just out of interest do you carry or use a trolly? If both you and Homer are carrying then I might do as well. I haven't yet and would be a good opportunity to try it.


----------



## HTL (Jan 22, 2009)

Both carry mate. 

P.S how many clubs you got in your bag?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2009)

I carry but if you want to use a trolley its fine.


----------



## ademac (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll ring them on the day. I carry 14 clubs, all the clubs in my signature don't all go in at the same time, just depends on what course I'm playing or how I'm playing!


----------



## ademac (Jan 23, 2009)

The original post still stands and if there's anyone out there interested in a game then give me a buzz!


----------



## HTL (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good for a game lads but its going to be blowing a gale. 

Will text you guys in the morning after I call to check they are open. 

10:00 tee time. I will be there about 9:15ish


----------



## ademac (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking to get there at that sort of time too. What time are you going to call them?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll be there at 9.15 for a quick bucket on the range to warm up. I can call them around 8ish. I told HTL I would only call him if the course was shut. Otherwise I'll see you there tomorrow.


----------



## ademac (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one, Hopefully I won't hear from either of you then! Looking forward to meeting you guy's, see you in the morning!


----------

